# I need a plow



## 972500 (Sep 24, 2006)

for my John Deere LA120, i cant seem to find one and the local dealership says they cant get one, do i just need to go with a univeral one an make it for or do they make one for my tractor? i know this isnt the lawn tractor forum buti wasnt sure where else to put this, move it if ya need to
Thanks
Mark


----------

